# Show printable version...



## Ashy (Apr 19, 2005)

I've noticed that on these boards, there's a way to show printable version of a thread.  Is this some sort of phpbb mod, or what?  The reason I ask is I am running my own phpbb boards for my campaign and would really, really, really love to have this feature, but I cannot seem to find it anywhere in the Admin Panel.  Thanks!


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 20, 2005)

It's not a phpBB mod!  These boards run on vbulletin.....


----------



## Morrus (Apr 20, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> It's not a phpBB mod!  These boards run on vbulletin.....




Yup.  This isn't phpBB!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 20, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> I've noticed that on these boards, there's a way to show printable version of a thread.




Really? Where?


----------



## JoeBlank (Apr 20, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Really? Where?




Under thread tools, same place you click to subscribe to a thread.

Handy, and glad this was mentioned, as I have a boring seminar on Friday. May be time to print out a couple of story hours.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 20, 2005)

Erp!   Sorry - I must have been thinking of the old boards.  Sorry, but thanks for the reply!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 20, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Under thread tools, same place you click to subscribe to a thread.
> 
> Handy, and glad this was mentioned, as I have a boring seminar on Friday. May be time to print out a couple of story hours.





Thanks! Hadn't noticed that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 21, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Thanks! Hadn't noticed that.



ditto. I hadn't noticed it either.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 21, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Erp!   Sorry - I must have been thinking of the old boards.  Sorry, but thanks for the reply!



 They weren't php either.  UBB or something, IIRC.


----------

